# I lost all of my minis!!



## CritrSitr (Dec 25, 2010)

There is no easy way to say this. All four of my minis were killed on Christmas Eve. They were killed by a pack of something, probably coyotes. My babies are gone.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG!!! I am soooo sorry!

(((HUG)))


----------



## Genie (Dec 25, 2010)

What a tragedy. How very sad


----------



## Tami (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh my gosh...how horrible. I am so sorry......


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh sweetheart, I am so very sorry. Words are no use at a time like this, if there is anything concrete we can do, let us know, OK?


----------



## Sandee (Dec 25, 2010)

So very sorry. There are no words to convey how much I feel for your loss. Please come here to talk if you need us.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had to endure something like this





words are hard at such a sad time for you

((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Reble (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness, thinking of you in your time of need

God Bless


----------



## Joanne (Dec 25, 2010)

One is hard enough. Four is unbearable.

If you have a country trapper have them come and determine what it was. It would be good to know if it was coyotes or dogs. Dogs are more likely to kill for the sport. Coyotes for food.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through...the pain of losing your babies. My heart goes out to you and your family. (Hugs)


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 25, 2010)

OMGOSH I AM SOO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE YOU FIND OUT WHAT DID IT KILL IT.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so sorry...words fail me. That is just so horrible!!!


----------



## sedeh (Dec 25, 2010)

I can't imagine how you're feeling right now.



My heart goes out to you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Cricket (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you loss. Words cannot express how you must be feeling.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss , Im crying with you


----------



## Charley (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 25, 2010)

That is rotten... I am so so sorry that this has happened.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 25, 2010)

Tears and prayers for you! How horrible! God Bless You.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 25, 2010)

That is horrible--I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 25, 2010)

So very sad for you.......

I agree that you need to find out exactly WHAT killed your little ones.


----------



## lildrummer (Dec 25, 2010)

There are no words!

I would want to know what did it, if at all possible!

Lildrummer


----------



## ruffian (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry. The loss of one, heartbreaking, the loss of all, unimaginable.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so so sorry for you.

What a horrible heartbreaking thing to happen.


----------



## copperwood farm (Dec 25, 2010)

I am SO sorry for your loss!!!! May they rest in peace.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh no! I am soo sorry! (((HUGS))) I agree with the others, get your county wildlife officials out there and determine what it was, whether dogs or coyotes and see what can be done as far as trapping etc.


----------



## Marty (Dec 25, 2010)

My heart breaks for you and your little ones. You much be in such shock. So very very sorry.

I hope you have reported this to the authorities and what kind of fencing did you have? I'm going to start checking my fencelines every day now. I'm worried.


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2010)

*NO!!!!!!!!!*

OMG!!



:CryBaby





I can't even imagine the horror and pain you're going through. I'm SO very sorry!

{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG!! How absolutely horrific!! I'm so very very sorry for you and your family and my thoughts and prayers are with you as you try to deal with this horrendous tragedy. Words just cant say enough at a time like this.

Sending ((((HUGS))))

Anna


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so sorry this has happened to your little ones! I am sorry you have to bear this pain! Angels in heaven have new friends. {{{{HUGS}}}} to you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry to read this, very sad for your loss. I would suspect dogs over coyotes, they do much worse damage and as others have said kill for sport. Coyotes its for food.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 25, 2010)

Did you call the police?


----------



## candycar (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh Man! I can not imagine the loss. You have my deepest condolences and many ((hugs)) . Please let your LB family help you through this.


----------



## O So (Dec 25, 2010)

So sorry to read about this. I couldn't imagine what you are going through right now. I would be so upset if my one little guy got hurt let alone be killed by a wild animal. So sorry you have to go through this, specially at this time of year when everything is supposed to be happy and bright. I hope you find out what did it, and hopefully someone can put it down. I'm sure it will go after neighbors animals next! So hopefully it will meet it's demise soon!


----------



## Candi (Dec 25, 2010)

I am SO SO sorry... Words cannot express (I'm sure) how devastated we all feeling for you.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 25, 2010)

Saying sorry just does not feel like enough but it is all I know to say


----------



## wingnut (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh how awful. I am speechless. My heart is aching. I am *so* sorry. :::: sob :::::


----------



## rcfarm (Dec 25, 2010)

I am SO SORRY. Words can not ease your pain and loss, Please talk to us if you need to. God Bless


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 25, 2010)

Here is a brief story about the minis. It is very sad and I know everyone of these horses were very loved. My heart goes out to you Marlene and Peggy. I remember CD when Peggy first got him and showed him. I know they will all be missed.

Miniature horses killed


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 25, 2010)

We're here for you if you need us(HUGS).


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 25, 2010)

minimomNC said:


> Here is a brief story about the minis. It is very sad and I know everyone of these horses were very loved. My heart goes out to you Marlene and Peggy. I remember CD when Peggy first got him and showed him. I know they will all be missed.
> 
> Miniature horses killed


The story on WITNTV.com is not accurate. I am in touch with them trying to get it corrected.

Thank you for the heartfelt concern. I really appreciate it. I am still walking around in a daze.


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your losses. Sending hugs to you all.


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 25, 2010)

What a horrible thing to have happen. So sorry to hear about your poor horses.

I would agree, from the sound of it, it sounds more like a dog attack. Coyotes would not follow horses into a barn and kill them, then leave them. They would work as a pack, picking out one animal and leaving the rest alone. Only dog packs will chase after a group of animals and just kill them.

Work on your police department to try and find out whose dogs were loose, and go pay those owners a visit.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 25, 2010)

I am at a complete loss for words, saying how sorry I am is just not enough. I really wish I knew what to say. I wish I could hug and comfort you in some way. My heart just breaks thinking of you and your family. God Bless

Rest In Peace Little Ones


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG!!!!! I am soooo sorry!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 25, 2010)

My heart is aching for you and your daughter. I can't imagine the horror of discovering something like that. Many, many hugs coming your way.


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 25, 2010)

I really appreciate the love that everyone is sending. CD (gray/white pinto gelding) was the smartest horse I'd ever met. He was all business. If there wasn't a snack involved...pfft! He didn't care. Katy (silver dapple mare) was the sweetest little girl. She used to set her head on my lap and snooze between classes at the shows. Morgan (bay mare) was the shy one. The coloring around her nostrils looked like the Dodge Ram. And Speck (palimino/white pinto gelding) was Mr. Personality. I called him "Little Sh*t." He loved everybody. He'd climb in your lap if you let him. He was my "pocket pony." I'm still in a daze. I can't believe they're really gone. I'll post pictures when I figure out how.

To answer some questions:


 

The Sheriff Dept. was called but I have not spoken to them yet. I believe they are planning to have NC Wildlife set traps. I will find out more when I talk to them.




The fence is electric tape. There was no damage to the fence. 




Whatever they were, they did not hurt the big horses at the farm nor did they hurt the neighbor's dogs.



Thank you all for the love & support! God bless.


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 25, 2010)

AppyLover2 said:


> My heart is aching for you and your daughter. I can't imagine the horror of discovering something like that. Many, many hugs coming your way.


I do not have a daughter.


----------



## horsefeather (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Words are not enough, but I do not know what else to say. I know your heart is breaking.

Pam


----------



## Frankie (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I just can not imagine.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 25, 2010)

I cannot begin to imagine the pain you are in and how much of a loss this is for you.



We lost a full-sized filly on Christmas Day when I was young but that was to an accident, not malice. My God. All of them? I'm tearing up just thinking about it. My prayers are with you and your precious babies.

Leia


----------



## Davie (Dec 25, 2010)

Im so totally devestated to hear of the loss of not one but all four of your babies. I was there several years ago when I lost a yearling colt to either a dog or coyotes. I know of the extreme hole in your sole and heart. I have only read the first page but it looks like one of the babies was your daughter's.

Please let us know if there is anything we can do.

Davie


----------



## wildoak (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry....just unimaginable.

Jan


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 25, 2010)

Davie said:


> Im so totally devestated to hear of the loss of not one but all four of your babies. I was there several years ago when I lost a yearling colt to either a dog or coyotes. I know of the extreme hole in your sole and heart. I have only read the first page but it looks like one of the babies was your daughter's.
> 
> Please let us know if there is anything we can do.
> 
> Davie


I do not have a daughter. The minis were most of my family. Now its just me and two kitties.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! How horrific! I just can't even imagine losing all of my horses to something like that...


----------



## lilnickers (Dec 25, 2010)

I cannot even imagine the pain you must be going through





I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your minis.

{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}, prayers and strength coming your way


----------



## Mona (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so very terribly sorry for your loss. Makes me wonder if it wasn;t a pack of dogs that did the deed. We hear of so many dog attacks against our little horses on this forum.


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Dec 25, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry to hear of your losses. I live not too far from you, just outside of Ft. Bragg. I have heard coyotes out at night here at our farm and it scares me to death. My two minis get put up in the barn at night for just that reason and that gives me some peace of mind. You will be in my thoughts and prayers in your time of loss.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 25, 2010)

IM SO SORRY! HUGS


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. It really does help. I don't have any family other than my four legged family. I have 2 cats left.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! I am so sorry for your terrible loss.... If there is anything at all we could do to help, please let us know..... HUGS


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 26, 2010)

Words seem inadequate, but I am very sorry for the loss of your kids.




They sound they they were well loved. Hugs to you. It seems less sensitive to think of my own minis, but these horrific attacks really make me fear for my own minis. Again I am so sorry for your loss.

Barb


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 26, 2010)

Words just cant even begin to explain how sad I am for you. So sorry for your loss. I would be sooo devastated as well if I had lost my 4 legged friends..



I hope you get some answers very soon. If theres anything we can do please let us know.

(((((HUGS))))


----------



## WeeOkie (Dec 26, 2010)

I add my sorrow and prayers for your comfort. How very devastating!

Rita


----------



## Relic (Dec 26, 2010)

l'm so very very sorry about your loss just awful..


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 26, 2010)

_Terribly sorry to hear about your minis, we will be praying for your family. Hope you find out what happened._




_ They are in God's hands and at peace._


----------



## CCC (Dec 26, 2010)

I am Soooo soo very sorry



Big ((HUGS)) and healing prayers to you and your family


----------



## DianeT (Dec 26, 2010)

We are so very sorry for your loss.....((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 26, 2010)

I am SO sorry for your loss but this sounds like dogs, NOT coyotes. Coyotes will kill for food, dogs will kill for fun and keep at it until there is no more. I hope you catch who's did this!!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Manyspots (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for you all and your minis that you lost. Words fail me, I wish there was something I could do to heal your broken hearts. Lavonne in Iowa


----------



## Marty (Dec 26, 2010)

This is so tragic there aren't enough words to express how horrible I feel. I wish there was something I could do to ease your broken heart.


----------



## Jean_B (Dec 26, 2010)

Sooooo sorry about your loss! I have to agree with some of the others. This sounds much more like a pack of dogs than coyotes. And they very likely belong to some people within a 5 mile radius - very well fed and well cared for but get bored in the middle of the night and pack up and just have fun creating mayhem. We had a pack that attacked some of our 600 pound Holstein heifers years ago - all were someone's pets....but they never went home again the next time they came around....Dad and my brothers were pretty good shots. Be VERY careful if you get any more minis....put them up at night or invest in some woven fencing because once they have the taste of blood, they never quit until someone stops them...cold.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 26, 2010)

Get a gun momma! We shoot dogs and predators out here. I'm so sorry! I can't imagine your heartache.

I'm going to disagree with the posts that say dogs not coyotes. They hunt for food but like any predator the thrill of the chase can take over especially in packs that live close to homes. They have been "urbanized" and are no longer forest creatures but packs of wild dogs. Either way it's horrible. I hope I don't sound insensitive but please alert a city council about the situation because the next step is dogs and children. We've had coyotes attack children here.

Again I am soo soo very sorry. I grieve for you and your babies.


----------



## mizbeth (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. God bless you, please know that thinks will get better.

Sincerely,

Beth Wirht


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 26, 2010)

That is so so horrific and sad



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 26, 2010)

I cannot even imagine the pain you are feeling. So so very sorry for your loss. ((( )))


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Dec 26, 2010)

Words cannot express the loss of our little horses. I am so very sorry for what happened.

Please remember that you have people willing to listen and who will try to help. Prayers go out to you and your babies.


----------



## Seashells (Dec 26, 2010)

Heartbreaking news. I'm so sorry!


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, I am soo sorry!!! I cannot begin to imagine how you must feel. You have my deepest sympathies and my heart goes out to you. We can only hope that whatever did this is stopped soon.


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm having a hard time tonight. We had 6 inches of snow which I LOVE. Usually when it snows I go straight to the barn and take pics of horseys in the snow.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry.




Words really are not adequate. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 26, 2010)

(((((HUGS))))) I'm not surprised your having a hard night(((HUGS))))

not that it is much help but you are in all of our thoughts and prayers

I'm sure your babies are care free now running in the green grass over the rainbow bridge tonight making new friends with past forum horses.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 27, 2010)

My heart is truly breaking for you!!! I can't even imagine losing ALL of your horses at once. I lost a yearling full-sized filly on Christmas 3 years ago. When I got the call I felt like my soul had been ripped out of my body. Sending much love your way. I know you will need it in the tough days ahead. I am so sorry.


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2010)

My sincere condolences, this is an unimaginable horror. Words fail me.

PLease know that you are in so many peoples' thoughts and prayers. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 27, 2010)

A tragedy...A NIGHTMARE...I feel sick, depressed and helpless. Life is sometimes so unfair...somehow we survive. Only time will help..but the sadness and pain will never completely go away. Try to remember the days you where blessed with them in your lives...mean while the killers need to be found b4 more innocent lives are lost.


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 27, 2010)

How devestating



Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jsites (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you. I just couldn't imagine how you must feel but know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 27, 2010)

How heartbreaking! I am SOO sorry! It sure sounds like dogs and I hope someone can find them and their owners, BEFORE they get another pet or a child!

Big hugs!!!

Sheri


----------



## Joanne (Dec 28, 2010)

In my experience, whatever it was will come back to your place again. They were successful once and will return. It is likely too late now, but county trappers, if you have them there, can determaine what it was that killed them.

Like others have noted, when you do get a new miniature you need to have secure fencing that dogs and coyotes can not get into. And you may need to make sure they are secure in a barn at night.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll add my condolences. Also sending big hugs your way. So very sorry.


----------



## kaprikorn (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG !!!



How horrible. . I can not imagine your greif. . .I am heart-broken for you. You would not expect this kind of terror here in NC. I know we have some coyotes, but a pack big enough to take on 4 ! I do hope the authotities are looking into this. Please let me now if I can do anything for you.

Sheryl Owen

Kaprikorn Miniatures


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 28, 2010)

Im soooo sorry for you loss of your babies. I cant imagine!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have the words to express my horror and sympathy. I can't imagine what you are experiencing. Hugs to you.


----------



## twister (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't see this post until tonight, I am so sorry for your loss, not one but four minis, I can't imagine what you are going through, the heartache and tears, I am sending hugs to you. It does sound like a pack of dogs, I agree with most people on here that coyotes kill for food.

With love & hugs,

Yvonne


----------



## barnbum (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my!!! I am speechless with horror, so very sorry for your loss


----------



## little lady (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Carolyn, Ive been thinking of you alot and just wanted you to know you are still in my prayers. How are you doing? I hope every day that your heart heals just a little more. When you feel up to it I would love for you to share pictures and perhaps some "brags" and stories of your angels with us...maybe it will help alittle with your healing. Please take care of yourself and pop in when ever you need a shoulder....this place is great for that

GodBless

Heidi


----------



## GrullaBlue (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been out of state, just got home last night...and now getting caught up with my usual computer visits!

I'm at a complete loss for words. Just know everyone here is thinking about you...I hope there's a way to find out just what caused this nightmare and take care of them to keep it from happening again. Sorry...I'm just speechless.... but more thoughts sent your way...

Angie


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this post until now... I am SO sorry for your losses! How devastating... I feel for you and your family.

My condolences,

Andrea


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 30, 2010)

Please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your horses.




This is a horrible tragedy and I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## mmmorgans (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG - what a very sad story. My heart is with you - I cannot imagine how you are feeling. Hugs.


----------



## yorkie09 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry that is just awful! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry








That is just a nightmare


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so very very sorry. Believe me, I know what you are going through from first hand experience.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Jan 1, 2011)

You have been on my mind today. I am praying for peace for you. And for the right little horses to come into your life again at the right time.


----------



## Knighthawke (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry. I can say I remember reading when Tony had the same problem. I can say we almost lost one of ours we think to a dog attack. We came out at 11 pm with our herd protector making a ruckus out in front of our barn. When we got there one of our yearling fillies was down on the ground with our dog standing guard. We never figured out who's dog but after we clipped the horse up you could see it was a dog attack.

Again my prayers are with you.


----------



## crponies (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, what a devastating loss! I am so sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Carlene


----------

